# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  سؤال عن هذه الطبعات لشرح النووي على مسلم ؟

## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

اخواني وجدت عدة طبعات لشرح النووي على مسلم أرجو منكم ابداء الرأي فيها والنصيحة

الطبعة الأولى:
دار ابن رجب تحقيق يحي بن موسى الأزهري عليها تعليقات الشيخ عبد العظيم البدوي

الطبعة الثانية:
دار المعرفة تحقيق خليل شيحا

الطبعة الثالثة
دار الرشد تحقيق علوش

----------


## بنت الخير

أجيبك عكساً
طبعة دار الرشد: لم أرها.
طبعة دار المعرفة: دعك منها.
طبعة دار ابن رجب: احرص عليها.

----------


## بنت الخير

> دار ابن رجب تحقيق يحي بن موسى الأزهري عليها تعليقات الشيخ عبد العظيم البدوي


صوابه:
يحيى بن سوس الأزهري ... عبد العظيم بدوى

وموضوع أفضل طبعات صحيح مسلم وشرحه سبق مراراً

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

ممكن تذكرين لنا مميزات الطبعة؟
وما عيب الطبعات الأخرى

----------


## بنت الخير

طبعة دار المعرفة للعلماء كلام كثير في نقدها
طبعة دار ابن رجب اعتمدت على عدد كبير من النسخ الخطية ، وبها زيادات ليست في شيئ من النسخ المطبوعة ، واطلع محققها على أغلب الطبعات السابقة لطبعته ، وجميع أحاديثها متنا وشرحاً محققة ومحكوم عليها ، وتم التعليق على جميع المسائل الفقهية التي فيها خلاف بين النووي وغيره ، وجميع المسائل العقدية ، والتعليقات للمحقق يحيى سوس وللشيخ عبدالعظيم بدوي.

----------


## بنت الخير

وهذه فائدة كتبتها في موضوع مشابه
طبعة دار ابن الهيثم من أصح الطبعات ، وأصح منها طبعة دار ابن رجب ، وقد ذكر محقق طبعة دار ابن رجب (يحيى سوس) أنها أفضل الطبعات قبل طبعته ، وقد اعتمد عليها يحيى سوس ، واعتمد على النسخ الخمسة التي اعتمدها محقق طبعة دار ابن الهيثم ، وزاد نسخاً خطية عدة أصح من هذه الخمسة ، كما اعتمد على الطبعة القديمة للصحيح وللشرح ، فبلغت نسخه التي اعتد عليها في ضبط الصحيح والشرح (23) نسخة ، فكانت نسخة دار ابن رجب أصح الطبعات على الإطلاق وأفضلها ، فإذا أضفت لكل ماسبق :
اشتراك الشيخ عبد العظيم بدوي في وضع التعليقات الفقهية والعقدية على الكتاب ، مع انخفاض سعر الكتاب مقارنة بسائر طبعاته ، تبين لك أن طبعة دار ابن رجب أصح الطبعات وأحسنها بلا منازع.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

أحسن الله إليك

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

جـزاكم الله كل خير يعلم الله اني كنت ابحث عن مثل هذا الموضوع منذ زمن 

وبالنسبة لطبعة دار الرشد فقد سمعت الاخوان يقللون من شانها والله اعلم علماً باني تصفحتها وهي تتميز بحجم الخط والذي هو مطلب مهم لدى اصحاب ضعف النظر من امثالي (ابتسامة)

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله فربما كلامي لن يعجب بنت الخير لكن ........
أما طبعة ابن رجب فلم أطلع عليها ولذلك لا أستطيع التكلم فيها أو نقدها ولكن الذي أعرف عن الديار المصرية عموما أنها تجارية وقد إطلعت على كثير من الطبعات المصرية بأنواعها والغالب أن طبعاتها كلها تجارية وطبعات سقيمة ولا تعتمد على مخطوطات وإذا إعتمدت على مخطوطات تقع فيها أخطاء رغم ذلك ويكفي تحذير مؤسسة الشيخ ابن عثيمين الخيرية فقد حذرت من 20 دار كلها مصرية وبهذا الكلام يتبين لكم ذلك أما عن أحسن طبعة لشرح مسلم فهي التي على حاشية إرشاد الساري وطبعة خليل شيخا إعتمد عليها وإن كان بعض الأفاضل قال أنها سقيمة وسقط منها بعض الأحاديث منها ويوجد طبعة أخرى رأيتها عدة مرات مصورة على طبعة قديمة ولا أتذكر إسم الدار ولكن تظهر أنها متقنة وهي غير مرقمة وليبس فيها فهارس علمية وأظن وهذا يبقى مجرد رأي أن الكتاب محتاج إلى إعادة تحقيق يتصدى لها أحد أو أقول عدة طلبة علم أو توزع في الجامعة رسائل دكتوراه أو ماجيستير وأنا شخصيا ليس عندي في مكتبتي العامرة صانها الله إلا الطبعات القديمة أمثال السلفية والبولاقية والهندية ومكتبة الخانجي والمكتبة العامرة ومطابع الشعب وغيرها ولكن غالبها مصورات أما الديار الجديدة فغالبها تجارية والله المستعان وأستسمح من إخواني والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

> طبعة دار المعرفة للعلماء كلام كثير في نقدها
> .


 
لن نتعبك لا نريد هذا الكلام الكثير في نقدها 

بل نريد قليلاً منه لتثبتي كلامك ...

قد تكون طبعة ابن رجب افضل لكن لا تسقطي هذه الطبعة فهي من افضل الموجود
والدليل على كلامي ان هناك من رشحها كأفضل طبعة 

دليلك إلى أكثر من 350 كتاب  

مع الطبعات الحديثة 


جمع / أبو عبدالله الفوزان 
شرح النووي (ط. مصر القديمة18/9ج كبار) أو (ط المعرفة لمأمون شيحا).[1] 

[1] - ومن أفضل طبعاته: طبعة مؤسسة قرطبة بإشراف حسن بن عباس قطب ، والتي أعيد طبعها في عالمالكتب بالرياض (10 مجلدات).
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــ
 وزادكي الله حرصا على نفع الغير

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

وبارك الله فيكي تتبعت بعض المواضيع عن شرح مسلم للنووي ووجدت منكي تعصباً لطبعة دار ابن رجب 

رغم عدم ذكر كثير من المشايخ لها أو ثنائهم عليها فهوني على نفسك كان بإمكانك أن تنصحي بطبعة ابن رجب 

بدون اسقاط طبعات اثنى عليها ايضا علماء 
وما يعاب على شيحا عدم اعتماده على نسخ بعضهم يتهمه بأخذ مجهود الاخرين اي يجمع احسن ما عندهم 

ويضعه في طبعاته لكن لا دليل عندي  
بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

كلام عجيب!
طبعة دار ابن رجب من أسوأ الطبعات
وهم مدلسون فهم يقولون أنهم اعتمدوا على 22 مخطوط!!!!!!!!!!!
وكلام الأخت ليس بدقيق
وأفضل الطبعات حتى الأن الطبعة المصرية القديمة1/18 ، ويليها الطبعة التي على هامش إرشاد الساري بولاق1/10 ، والميمنية أيضًا1/12
وقريبًا جدًا ستخرج إلى النور أفضل طبعة من شرح النووي على الإطلاااااااااا  ااااق
فأبشروااااااااا  ا
انظروا هنا بخصوص طبعة ابن رجب
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=125448

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

> كلام عجيب!
> طبعة دار ابن رجب من أسوأ الطبعات
> وهم مدلسون فهم يقولون أنهم اعتمدوا على 22 مخطوط!!!!!!!!!!!
> وكلام الأخت ليس بدقيق
> وأفضل الطبعات حتى الأن الطبعة المصرية القديمة1/18 ، ويليها الطبعة التي على هامش إرشاد الساري بولاق1/10 ، والميمنية أيضًا1/12
> وقريبًا جدًا ستخرج إلى النور أفضل طبعة من شرح النووي على الإطلاااااااااا  ااااق
> فأبشروااااااااا  ا
> انظروا هنا بخصوص طبعة ابن رجب
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=125448


ممكن تزودنا بمعلومات حول هذه الطبعة التي ستصدر ومن يشرف عليها؟
كيف حكمت على طبعة دار ابن رجب انها من أسوأ الطبعات ممكن تذكر لنا أدلة على كلامك

----------


## المقدسى

ما سمعته ممن له خبرة بالموضوع أن الطبعة الأفضل هي التي على حاشية إرشاد الساري ومن ثم طبعة دار إبن رجب .

----------


## بن حزم المصرى

أخى أبى الفرج يسر الله أخراج هذا الكتاب
ولكن لم سوىء الظن بالشيخ يحيى بوصفك لهو بالتدليس
وهذة الطبعة التى قلت عنها أنها مدلسة فأتى بالدليل خيرا من ألاجمال
وليس هذا أنى أقول أنها أفضل طبعة ولكن لا نقلل من هذة الطبعة فبها مجهود يذكر
وهى عندى هى وطبعة قرطبة
وقد سألت شيخنا الشيخ طارق عوض الله عن أفضل طبعة فقال طبعة قرطبة
وأم طبعة شيحا و الرشد فغسل يدك منها

----------


## ابن خوسي

> كلام عجيب!
> طبعة دار ابن رجب من أسوأ الطبعات
> انظروا هنا بخصوص طبعة ابن رجب
> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=125448


نظرت في كلام المنتقدين من منتدى أهل الجديث ولم أر إلا انتقادات بلا دليل. لم يقل أحد منهم أنه نظر في طبعة دار ابن رجب فالظاهر أنهم يحكمون على جهل.

ونحن مطالبون باتباع العلم لا الجهل.

أما إذا نظر أحد في طبعة ابن رجب ورأى فيها عيوباً فنرجو أن يخبرونا بها.

ونسأل الله أن يوفقنا جميعاً للخير.

----------


## أبو يوسف الحلبي

للرفع عل أحداً يأتينا بالخبر اليقين.

----------


## ناصر السنة وقامع البدعة

أفضل طبعه على الإطلاق للشرح النووي على مسلم هي طبعة دار عالم الكتب فهي مقابلة على نسختين خطيتين وموافقه للمعجم المفهرس لألفاظ الحديث بإشراف حسن عباس قطب .

----------


## ابوعبدالرحمن الصيداوي

طبعة ابن رجب جيدة جدا  لولا خلوها من الفهارس العلمية 
انصح بطبعة قرطبة مع فهارسها

----------


## أبوندى شاذلى محمد الصعيدى

افضل ما قيل لك اخى هو كلام أبى الفرج مع بعض النظر فى الكلام على طبعة بن رجب فهى جيدة
1-الطبعة المصرية القديمة1/18 
2-الطبعة التي على هامش إرشاد الساري بولاق1/10 
3-طبعة قرطبة
4_طبعة دار بن رجب
فهذا هو الترتيب الذى ترجحة لدى والله أعلم

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

من السفاهة أن نضيع أعمارنا في توضيح الواضحات ، ونقد الطبعات التجارية ...

والسؤال هنا لماذا يُفضِّل _من فضَّل_ طبعة ابن رجب على أي طبعة أخرى مثل قرطبة أو المكتب الثقافي أو ابن الهيثم أو المنار أو الحديث أو بيت الأفكار أو المعرفة أوغيرهم ...
لا جديد في كل هذه الطبعات بما فيهم دار ابن رجب هذه ، ومحقق هذه النسخة ليس له عناية بتحقيق التراث ، وعمله أكبر شاهد على ذلك ، فنرى مقدمة ضعيفة هزيلة ، أين الكلام على قيمة الكتاب ومكانته من كتب النووي؟ أين مقارنة شرح النووي بالشروح الأخرى؟ أين الكلام على منهج النووي في الشرح؟ أين مقارنة كلام النووي نفسه في شرحه هذا وكتبه الأخرى مثل المجموع والإيجاز والتلخيص ومنهاج الطالبين وغيرهم..؟ اين الكلام على أثر هذا الشرح في كتب الخالفين ؟ 
أين الفهارس العلمية ؟!
أين الإحالات؟
أين توثيق نصوص الكتاب؟
أين ضبط النص؟
أين فروق النسخ والروايات ؟ أليس من الأمانة العلمية ذكر هذه الفروق حتى يرجح القارئ ما يراه صحيحًا من هذه الفروق!
ألا يوجد في كتاب 9 مجلدات سقط ولا تصحيف ولا تحريف في مخطوطاته التي كتبت بعد موت مؤلفه بخمسة قرون ؟!!!
أين التعليق على المسائل التي تحتاج إلى ضبط وتحرير سواء عقدية أو فقهية أو لغوية ؟!

أليس قولهم على طرة الكتاب أنه طبع على 23 نسخة خطية هو تدليس لأنه يوهم القارئ أن 23 نسخة لشرح النووي وهذا خطأ بل منهم قرابة 15 نسخة لمتن صحيح مسلم فقط دون شرح النووي!!!!!!
ما هذا ؟! أيحتاج متن مسلم 15 نسخة!!! وهل العبرة بكثرة المخطوطات

انظر ترجمته لمسلم في ورقة ونصف ، وترجمته للنووي في ورقة ونصف!!!!

انظر قوله في ص36 رقم 2 وهو يقول : عدم التنبيه على اختلاف النسخ إلا حيث يكون الاختلاف معتبرًا ، ثم انظر على هذه الاختلافات المعتبرة الذي علق عليها ومثال ص74 هامش 3 أشياء مضحكة مبكية. 
انظر انتقائه للمخطوطات لشرح النووي ، فقد اعتمد على 8 مخطوطات لشرح النووي ثلاثة من الأزهرية وهي مأخوذة من ملتقى أهل الحديث والثلاثة ناقصات فهن عبارة عن أجزاء فقط!
وخمسة من دار الكتب وتاريخ نسخهم كالتالي :
الأولى سنة 1271هـ بعد وفاة المؤلف ب 600 سنة تقريبًا
الثانية سنة 1183هـ
الثالثة سنة 1180 هـ
الرابعة والخامسة نسختان ناقصتان وليسا عليهما تاريخ نسخ ولا اسم للناسخ
مع العلم أنه يوجد نسخة كاملة بخط المؤلف بدار الكتب ، ونسخة أخرى بخط المؤلف بجوروم تركيا ، ويوجد نسخة ثالثة بخط المؤلف بالأمبروزيانا بميلانو، وكلهم عندي بفضل الله ، فضلًا عن نسخ متقدمة جدًا بعد وفاة المؤلف مباشرة في السعودية وتركيا!

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

انظر عينة صغيرة تدل على عدم توثيق النصوص :
1- جاء في ص 204 نقلًا عن الخطابي: " وأصل الإيمان : التصديق ، وأصل الإسلام : الاستسلام والانقياد ، فقد يكون المرء مستسلمًا في الظاهر غير منقاد في الباطن ، و[قد]يكون صادقًا في الباطن غير منقاد في الظاهر"


قلت: ما بين المعقوف تحريف ، و الصواب : (ولا يكون صادقًا في الباطن غير منقاد في الظاهر)فَحُرِّف   (ولا) إلى: (وقد) ، وهي عند الخطابي على الصواب ، أنظر «معالم السنن» (جـ4/ ص315) ، وقد نقله عن الخطابي الإمام البغوي في: «شرح السنه»: [كتاب الإيمان (1/11)] ، ومن المعلوم أن هذا التحريف يغير المعنى ، ويحمل الكلام على الإرجاء ؛ لأنَّ الشطر الأول من الكلام واضح ؛ وهو في حق المنافقين ؛ الذين ظاهرهم الاستسلام وهم غير منقادين في بواطنهم ، وأما الشطر الآخر فمحال!! فكيف يكون المرء صادقًا في الباطن وهو غير منقاد في الظاهر؟!!

ولم يكلف المحقق نفسه بالرجوع إلى كلام الخطابي!!

2- جاء في نفس الصفحة وبعد عدة سطور من الموضع المذكور آنفًا ونقلًا عن الخطابي أيضًا: "، كالصلاة الشرعية لها شعب وأجزاء ، والاسم يتعلق ببعضها ، والحقيقة تقتضي جميع أجزائها وتستوفيها "

وهنا سقط والصواب : " والاسم يتعلق ببعضها كما يتعلق بكلها " كما في المخطوط وكما عند الخطابي.

3- وجاء في ص205 : " قال ابن بطال: « فإيمان من لم يحصل له الزيادة ناقص، قال: فإن قيل: الإيمان في اللغة التصديق (.......) فالجواب أنالتصديق يكمل بالطاعات كلها "

وهنا سقط أيضًا والصواب من عند ابن بطال وبدونه فيتوهم أن الكلام لابن بطال وهذا خطأ والسقط في موضع النقط وهو (قال المهلب) فالجواب...

4- وعلى مثل الموضع السابق جاء في نفس الصفحة: " قال عبد الرزاق: «سمعت من أدركت من شيوخنا وأصحابنا: سفيان الثوري، ومالك بن أنس، وعبيد الله بن عمر ، والأوزاعي، ومعمر بن راشد، وابن جريج، وسفيان بن عيينة، يقولون : الإيمان قول وعمل ، يزيد وينقص. 
وهذا قول ابن مسعود، وحذيفة، والنخعي ، [..............] :الحسن البصري ، وعطاء ، وطاووس ، ومجاهد ، وعبد الله بن المبارك[رضي الله عنهم]
" 


قلت: " وفي موضع النقط سقط أيضًا والصواب كما عند ابن بطال : (وحكى الطبري أنه قول: الحسن ..) وبدونها فسيتوهم أن الكلام لابن بطال وإنما هو للطبري ، والطبري هنا هو: أبو جعفر محمد بن جرير صاحب التفسير ، والذي وقفت عليه في تهذيب الآثار أنه نسب القول إلى: ابن مسعود ، وحذيفة ، والنخعي ، والثوري ، ولم أقف على نسبته إلى : الحسن وعطاء وطاوس ومجاهد ، ولعل الكلام به تقديم وتأخير والله أعلم. انظر (تهذيب الآثار) ؛ مسند عبد الله بن عباس ، السفر الثاني ص674 ، برقم (1009)."



5- وفي نفس الصفحة أثناء نقله عن ابن بطال وهو في الأصل كلام الطبري: " فالمعنى الذي يستحق به العبد المدح والولاية من المؤمنين ؛ هو إتيانه بهذه الأمورالثلاثة: [التصديق بالقلب ، والإقرار باللسان، والعمل بالجوارح] وذلك أنه لا خلاف بين الجميع أنه لو أقر وعمل على غير علم منه ومعرفة بربه ، لا يستحق اسم مؤمن "

قلت: ما بين المعقوف توضيحًا من الإمام النووي ، وليس من كلام ابن بطال ، ولا من كلام الطبري ، انظر: (شرح البخاري /لابن بطال 1/58) ، وانظر: (تهذيب الآثار/للطبري) مسند عبد الله بن عباس السفر الثاني (ص685)


6- وجاء في ص206 : " وقالت الكراميةوبعض المرجئة: الإيمان هو الإقرار باللسان دون عقد القلب ، ومن أقوى ما يرد به عليهم إجماع الأمة على إكفار المنافقين ، وإن كانوا قد أظهروا الشهادتين ، قال الله تعالى: ﴿وَلَا تُصَلِّ عَلَى أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ مَاتَ أَبَدًا وَلَا تَقُمْ عَلَى قَبْرِهِ إِنَّهُمْ كَفَرُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ﴾ ، إلى قوله تعالى: ﴿وَتَزْهَقَ أَنْفُسُهُمْ وَهُمْ كَافِرُونَ ﴾ هذا آخر كلام ابن بطال "

قلت : وهذا الكلام ليس من كلام ابن بطال ، ولا من كلام المهلب ، إنما هو من كلام القاضي أبي بكر محمد بن الطيب المالكي الأشعري الشهير بالباقلاني المتوفى سنة 403هـ ، نقله النووي من شرح ابن بطال بتصرف يسير في بعض الألفاظ ، وصُحِّف اسمه عند ابن بطال إلى أبي بكر بن العربي!! انظر شرحه على البخاري (1/80-81) ؛ وهو خطأ فإن المهلب أو ابن بطال توفتهما المَنِيَّةُ قبل أن يولد ابن العربي! ، وذكر العبارة منسوبة على الصواب : العيني في عمدة القاري (1/303) ، كتاب: الإيمان ، باب: "إذا لم يكن الإسلام على الحقيقة..."

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

إخواني الكرام فإن التحقيق العلمي له قواعده وأصوله ، والسؤال هنا هل تعد طبعة دار ابن رجب لشرح النووي على مسلم محققة تحقيقًا علميًا وفقًا لقواعد وأصول التحقق أم لا؟! أم هي مثل أخواتها؟!

خلاصة ما أريد أن أثبته أن لا يوجد طبعة لشرح النووي على مسلم محققة  تحقيقًا علميًا جيدًا حتى الآن ، وكل الطبعات مشابهة لبعض ، والطبعة التي نحن بصددها الآن وهي طبعة ابن رجب عبارة عن تحقيق لمتن مسلم فقط وأضاف إلى المتن شرح النووي بدون تحقيق ، ومحقق الكتاب ليس له عناية بتحقيق التراث هو ومعظم تلامذة الشيخ مصطفى بل الشيخ نفسه _حفظه الله_ ليس له عناية بتحقيق التراث ، ويوجد طبعة جيدة محققة تحقيقًا علميًا ستنزل الأسواق قريبًا . وطبعة قرطبة أفضل ما فيها الفهارس التي في ثلاثة مجلدات من عمل مكتب الدكتور عبد الرحمن فوده.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

ممكن معلومات حول هذه الطبعة التي ستنزل الى الاسواق

----------


## أبوجهادالسلفى

الأخوة الكرام
من أراد معرفة حال دار بن رجب فليراجع مقدمة تحقيق كتاب(التبيان فى اداب حملة القرآن)
للشيخ أحمدبن ابراهيم أبى العينين

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

ممكن تتفضل بذكر كلام الشيخ أبو العينين هنا

----------


## أبوجهادالسلفى

الأخ  أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
معذرة لتأخرى فى الرد عليك وسأنقل لك كلام الشيخ أحمد أبوالعينين فى المساء
ان شاء الله

----------


## أبوجهادالسلفى

قال الشيخ أحمد أبوالعينين فى مقدمة التحقيق الطبعة الثالثة بعد ان تكلم عن طبعة الرسالة :
وقدخرجت نسخة أخرى(المقصود كتاب التبيان للنووى)طبعة مكتبة ابن رجب 1426-2005م,أشرف على تحقيقة,وقدم له
فضيلة الشيخ:مصطفى بن العدوى ,ومعنى هذا أن المعلق علية هو أحد أفراد مجموعة:(التحقيق والتأليف للجميع )ولكن الذى
يطرح الشك فى كون المحقق من هذه المجموعة كون الكتاب كتب عليه :تحقيق الدكتورة :سمربنت محمد غالب ,فان أول ما
يتبادر الى القارىء أن امرأة لا تقدم على تحيقق مثل هذا الكتاب الا اذا كانت متخصصة ,فوصفها ب(الدكتورة) مع ما 
 ذكر يفهم منه أنها دكتورة فى احدى الكليات الأزهرية ,وقد يكون عملها هذا رسالة الدكتوراة ,ولكن سرعان ما علمنا
خطأ ما كان متوقعا" ,بعلمنا أنها فتاة متخرجة من كلية الطب البيطرى ,فتأكدنا من كونها من صلب مجموعة : (التحقيق 
والتأليف للجميع ) .
هذا بعض كلام الشيخ على كتاب التبيان ط ابن رجب
ويوجد المزيد فى المقدمة

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

هل من خبر حول الطبعة التي وعد بها الأخ ؟

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

ما زال المحققون يعملون عليها ... وستكون جاهزة للطبع _إن شاء الله_ في شهر ديسمبر ، ولا أدري هل ستكون في المعرض أم لا؟! وسأذكر لكم قريبا إن شاء الله مميزاتها... فأبشروا... فهي طبعة متقنة تستحق العناية والاهتمام والانتظار... يسر الله إخراجها.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

أرجو إذن أن يُذكر لهم بعض ما وقع في الطبعات السابقة لعلهم يستدركون ذلك في طبعتهم:
على سبيل المثال:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=58168
ويمكن جمع بعض الأخطاء ومظنة السقط في الطبعات السابقة، وأخص الطبعات التي لها قيمة كالطبعة الهندية والطبعة الأميرية.

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

الأخ أبا الفرج: 
أؤكد ما ذكره الأخ عبدالله الحمراني، وأخص أمرين:
1- التعليق على ما يحتاج لتعليق؛ خصوصًا مسائل العقيدة والإيمان.
2- بيان إحالات المؤلف.

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

الأمر كما ذكرتما...
ومميزات هذه الطبعة: 
1- ضبط النص على قرابة عشر نسخ خطية منها ما هم تام ،ومنها ما هو ناقص ، ومنها ما هو بخط المؤلف
2- وكذلك توثيق كل نصوص وإحالات الكتاب وعزوها إلى مصادرها الأصلية مع بيان بموارد الكتاب التي استقى منها المؤلف ... 
3- تخريج كل الأحاديث والآثار الواردة في الشرح بطريقة مختصرة ، مع بيان المتفق عليه مما انفرد به مسلم بالنسبة لأحاديث المتن.
4- عمل تراجم مختصرة للأعلام عدا المشاهير ورجال السند
5- تحرير مسائل الاعتقاد خاصة مسائل الصفات والإيمان مع التعليق عليها ... 
7- التعليق على المسائل الفقهية التي تستحق التعليق
6- ذكر أقوال أهل العلم ممن تعقبوا الإمام النووي مثل الخافظ ابن حجر وغيره...
6- مقابلة كلام النووي بأقواله في كتبه الأخرى خاصة (المجموع-منهاج الطالبين-تهذيب الأسماء واللغات- التلخيص-الإيجاز...)
7- مقدمة هامة تبين: أهمية هذا الكتاب وقيمته ومكانته بين كتب المصنف وغيره ، مع بيان منهج المؤلف فيه ، ومنهج التحقيق ، وبيان أثر هذا الكتاب في كتب الخالفين ممن جاءوا بعده واستفادوا منه ، مع مقارنة شرح النووي بشروح مسلم الأخرى... بالإضافة إلى عمل ترجمة وافية للإمامين (مسلم والنووي) 
9- عمل فهارس علمية تفصيلية شاملة
وسيكون متن صحيح مسلم مصورًا عن النسخة التركية مرقمة وليس صف جديد
*
*
وكل الاقتراحات مقبولة
*
*
هذا العمل عمل جماعي منسق... وأخذ سنوات عديدة
*
*
الكتاب لم يعرض على دار حتى الآن وليس هناك اتفاقات مع دور معينة لطبعه وهناك بعض المفاوضات من قِبل بعض الدور المحترمة لنشره.

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

جميل إذا كان كما وصفتَ.
وأرجو أن لا يكون مرهقًا لطلبة العلم بغلاء السعر.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

إن كان الأمر كما تقول فستكون نعمَّا الطبعة!
ولفت انتباهي أنه سيتم تصوير الطبعة التركية وهذه بادرة خير، تنم عن احترام الإخوة القائمين على الكتاب للطبعة المحققة علميًّا لأصل صحيح مسلم.
نقطة على الهامش: لعلهم لا يُغْفِلون حواشي الطبعة التركية التي تشير إلى فروق النسخ، فهذا مهم جدًّا، فبعض عبارات النووي ليست في صلب الطبعة التركية وإنما هي على حواشيها.
مع خالص التقدير.

----------


## الباحث النحوي

أخي أبا الفرج المنصوري حييت بالخير أنت ومن تحب!
هذا الموضوع قد أثار عندي شجونا وفضولا لأن أرى هذا الجهد، وأنا أسأل الله لك التوفيق والقائمين على هذا العمل؛ لأنك ترى أن كتب شروح السنة لم تخدم بتحقيق شاف مؤدٍّ لحق الكتاب إلى الآن، وأرجو صادقا أن تقوموا بتنفيذ ما وعدتم به في هذه الخطة المعروضة، وأن يصدق الخُبْر الخَبَر، وأرجو أن تبين لنا من المشرف على العمل، وإذا أذنت لي فإني مدلٍ لك ببعض ما أتمنى أن تنظروا فيه أثناء إخراج الكتاب، ولي من بعده طلب:
1- فأرجو أن تنظروا وتحكموا على ألفاظ مسلم التي يصدرها النووي أثناء الشرحه بكلمة (قوله) وهل هي الرواية التي تعتمدونها عندكم في صحيح مسلم الذي في متنكم.
2- لم تذكر مقابلة شرح النووي على الطبعات المعتمدة التي ذكرتها أنت كالطبعة البولاقية، والطبعة التي بهامش إرشاد الساري.
3- ذكرت اعتمادك على الطبعة التركية لصحيح مسلم، وأنا أخبرك أن الذي رجع في تحقيقه إلى مخطوطات مسلم التي تراها كثيرة لعله يكون منهجه أفضل من وضع الطبعة التركية مصورة هكذا من غير مراجعة، لأني أخبرك أخي أن هذه الطبعة ملفقة من مخطوطات عدة لمسلم، ولي عليها ملاحظات في الضبط وفي الألفاظ، وفيها أخطاء أيها الفاضل لم ينص عليها أحد، وبرجوعك للمخطوطات لعلك تحل كثيرا من أخطائها، وأنا معك في انتخاب النسخ المخطوطة لصحيح مسلم وعدم التعامل العشوائي مع هذا العدد من المخطوطات، فانتقوا المخطوطات المعتمدة وأتحفونا بدراسة عن مخطوطات مسلم.
4- أرجو أن توثقوا ما أخذه الناس عن النووي بعده لا سيما الشروح.
5- أرجو أن تولوا تراجم الأبواب للإمام النووي دراسة وافية؛ إذ هو التبويب المعتمد بعده وتذكروا تاريخ التبويب لمسلم وتحسموا الخلاف في هذا، وتقابلوا بين تراجمه وبين كل من ترجم لمسلم لتبينوا من صاحب أفضل تراجم، واذكروا من أين أتى النووي بتبويبه ومن تأثر به.
6- ذكرتم مقابلة إحدى الطبعات لأرقام المعجم المفهرس، فماذا أنتم صانعون في هذا.
7- قولك توثيق كل النقول، هذا أمر معناه أنكم وثقتم من العديد من الكب المخطوطة، فهل هذا صحيح؟
8- هل بينتم نسبة ما شرحه النووي مما لم يشرحه من صحيح مسلم، وأكملتم ما يحتاج إلى شرح من مسلم.
9- النقول التي لم يذكر النووي ممن أخذها هل وثقتموها؟
هذا ما يحضرني الآن من نصيحة عامة أرجو أن تنظروا فيها وأن تخدموا العصر الحديث بإخراج علمي كهذا، وأما طلبي فهو إفادتي هل النووي أخذ من المفهم أو لا، وطبعا نسخة من الكتاب (ابتسامة) وجزاكم الله خيرا!

----------


## أبو عبد المهيمن السلفي

بوركت أيها الباحث النحوي نصائح غالية أرجو أن تلقى من يأخذ ولو ببعضها جزاك الله خيرا كثير.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

هل من جديد ؟

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

للرفع

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

العمل على الكتاب مستمر

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> العمل على الكتاب مستمر


الاخ ابو الفرج وفقك الله واعانك فهناك الكثيرين الذين يؤملون على جهدك

----------


## أبو سفيان الأثرى

هل تمت هذه الطبعة؟

----------


## ابو حور النجدي

ما هي اخبار الكتاب فما زلنا متشوقين

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

ما هي اخبار الكتاب

----------


## أبو الفرج المنصوري

إخواني الكرام : الكتاب كبير ، والعمل عليه مستمر ، وما يزال يحتاج إلى وقت وجهد ، والعجلة من الشيطان ... فاصبروا وأبشروا بما يسركم ، وما بقي إلا القليل.

----------


## محب العلم وطلابه

أخوتي هل نأمل نزول الكتاب في معرض القاهرة هذا العام "أرجوا من الله ذلك" خصوصا وأني قد عزمت الذهاب هذه السنة بعون الله وحوله

----------


## أبو معاذ حسين

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو الوليد التويجري

هل من جديد؟ مرت قرابة سنتان على كلام أبي الفرج.

----------


## عبدالله ابوبكر

إلى أين وصلت الطبعة جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## ابن عزمى

هل من جديد ؟

----------


## عبدالرحمن الصبيح

صبرنا حتى مَلَّنا الصبر !

رأيت نسخة جديدة لشرح النووي من إصدار دار ابن حزم، هل اطلع عليها أحد؟

----------


## نضال مشهود

هل من جديد حول هذه الطبعة المتقنة الموعود بها؟

----------


## نور وليد

شيخنا ابوالفرج المنصورى  هل صدرت الطبعى التى تحدثت عنها و اى دار نشر التى نشرتها بارك الله فى علمك

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

لقد مرَّ على وعده قرابة السبع سنوات، يسر الله لهم.

----------

